# FI Audio X Subwoofer



## 5Speed

Has anyone used these subwoofers? They appear to be priced and have the same features as the DC Audio Level II subwoofers. I was considering using 2 FI Audio X 15's with about 500rms a piece but after looking into an enclosure they would require about 6 cubic feet tuned @30hz per sub to play as low as i need them to, where I could get away with 2.5 cubes per sub for the 12" models tuned @ 32hz.

I think I might just settle on a 15" FI Audio SSD and throw 1050rms at it, or a DC Audio Level III.

Just wanted to hear any comments on the X. 

I think 250rms is a very very conservative rating for the X series.


----------



## 5Speed

I'm judging because of how new these are no one has used them yet. I beleive I will put my money towards 1 15" SSD on 1000rms instead. Great price though for someone looking for a USA built driver with a cheap price tag.


----------



## galacticmonkey

I did a box design for 4 Ascendant Audio Assassin 12s for a friend. Its the same sub, just the Ascendant version. Hes running a JBL 1200.1 on all 4 of them. I went with 10 cubes @ 30hz with 100in^ of port. Its in a Dodge Datoka, subs foward, port up. Thing is loud as hell. I honestly couldnt have been any happier with the way it sounds or the subs. With only 1200rms, it will do a nasty hair trick with the entire door wide open.

Sounds great on every frequency, great for rock, and has a nasty low note around 25hz.

YouTube - 4 12" AA....Flexing Vid

YouTube - 4 12" AA assassin's

YouTube - 4 12" AA assassins


----------



## 5Speed

galacticmonkey said:


> I did a box design for 4 Ascendant Audio Assassin 12s for a friend. Its the same sub, just the Ascendant version. Hes running a JBL 1200.1 on all 4 of them. I went with 10 cubes @ 30hz with 100in^ of port. Its in a Dodge Datoka, subs foward, port up. Thing is loud as hell. I honestly couldnt have been any happier with the way it sounds or the subs. With only 1200rms, it will do a nasty hair trick with the entire door wide open.
> 
> Sounds great on every frequency, great for rock, and has a nasty low note around 25hz.
> 
> YouTube - 4 12" AA....Flexing Vid
> 
> YouTube - 4 12" AA assassin's
> 
> YouTube - 4 12" AA assassins



Wow amazing I appreciate you posting this info along with the videos. These subs look to get amazingly loud on little power that's aweome!


----------



## Ovalevader

I beleive its the same as the SSA Dcon as well. Which IMO is one of the most underrated, best bang for the buck woofers on the market. The setup I reccomended for a friend used two Dcon 12's to be run on 1000 watts, in a 4.5ft 28 hz enclosure. Absolutely brillant for 250 bucks worth of sub, I'm definately considering a few of the tens for my next setup.


----------



## 5Speed

Ovalevader said:


> I beleive its the same as the SSA Dcon as well. Which IMO is one of the most underrated, best bang for the buck woofers on the market. The setup I reccomended for a friend used two Dcon 12's to be run on 1000 watts, in a 4.5ft 28 hz enclosure. Absolutely brillant for 250 bucks worth of sub, I'm definately considering a few of the tens for my next setup.


I've been looking for a budget 15" sub for a while now to throw about 1000rms at in a ported enclosure. I like the X, but I don't like what I see when trying to create a enclosure in WinISD. Any other recommendations? Subwoofer has to be under $200.


----------



## Ovalevader

Ideally, I'd spring the extra 60 bucks and get an Fi Q. If your budget is firm, I think the best way to go about it would be to find an older RE SE or SX motor used, and send it to Fi for a recone. If you get a good deal on a motor you could be out the door for 175 with one helluva woofer.


----------



## Cruzer

im kinda looking to spend around $200 for a single 15 or 18. im a SQ fan so i wanted a 15" FI Q but then i seen i can run a 15" FI SSD for $200 or 18 for $230. im sure the SQ wont be as good, but the 15" for 200 will pound and with a 1.5 box, wont need much space.

the only question i have is the SQ of it, is it musical at least?

ive also heard good things about the RE SE, but i hate the idea of finding an older version. i want something easy, not search and search and then do this and that then have a good setup.


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*The SSD 18 will probably be the best bet for strong output per dollar, and sound quality is as good as the enclosure and tuning you put it in. Or a pair of Dcon 12's. 

Side note, the Dcon and Fi X are not the same driver, they share a few parts, but very different motor.
*


----------



## 5Speed

I'll need to look into SSA. So far I've looked into DD/AQ, DC and FI. I have a max of 6 cubic feet and 1000rms @2ohm so those are my only real requirements.


----------



## Cruzer

Aaron Clinton said:


> *The SSD 18 will probably be the best bet for strong output per dollar, and sound quality is as good as the enclosure and tuning you put it in. Or a pair of Dcon 12's.
> 
> Side note, the Dcon and Fi X are not the same driver, they share a few parts, but very different motor.
> *


2 dcon 12s gonna be louder than an 18" ssd???
if i were to spend $250 for the 2 dcons i would just spend $14 more and get a 15" FI Q. just my opinion

to OP, i dont think u can go wrong with DC, FI, or ID. DD will get loud but im not sure of their SQ


----------



## 5Speed

Cruzer said:


> 2 dcon 12s gonna be louder than an 18" ssd???
> if i were to spend $250 for the 2 dcons i would just spend $14 more and get a 15" FI Q. just my opinion
> 
> to OP, i dont think u can go wrong with DC, FI, or ID. DD will get loud but im not sure of their SQ


The SQ part is the reason why I was looking into FI. I want to focus in on one subwoofer rather then two. I think the FI SSD 15"" or 18" would fit my needs. I think 18" might be a little massive in my 2 Door Blazer. I do have 6 cubic feet back there of usuable space i'm willing to give up mind you.


----------



## mSaLL150

SQ 15"? I'd look real hard at the 15" Adire Brahma that is in the Classifieds.


----------



## filtor1

I personally love the X's. Very underrated and very efficient. With that power I would definitely try a 15" Q. It is close enough on your budget. Save a little bit and get the upgrade. You won't be sorry.


----------



## 5Speed

mSaLL150 said:


> SQ 15"? I'd look real hard at the 15" Adire Brahma that is in the Classifieds.


The whole point is to get loud and sound good doing it. I'm not really looking for an SQ woofer, but something that is in the middle. I once owned an L7 solo I know what loud and sloppy sounds like....


----------



## Cruzer

I wished i could hear them all, but like i said im in same boat wanting to spend about $200
15" FI SSD $200
15" DC lvl 3 $200

the dc has more xmax, but is rated at less rms power. what does that mean for which will have more output? idk...
which will have better SQ? idk...

but i dont think u can go wrong with either.

im trying right now to find a good used deal


----------



## Aaron Clinton

Cruzer said:


> 2 dcon 12s gonna be louder than an 18" ssd???
> if i were to spend $250 for the 2 dcons i would just spend $14 more and get a 15" FI Q. just my opinion
> 
> to OP, i dont think u can go wrong with DC, FI, or ID. DD will get loud but im not sure of their SQ


*The single SSD has a cone surface advantage, so all things equal and installed properly the SSD 18 should be louder.*


----------



## Cruzer

Aaron Clinton said:


> *The single SSD has a cone surface advantage, so all things equal and installed properly the SSD 18 should be louder.*


I know that, but i was wondering if the guy posting it knew that, hence the 3 ??? lol


----------



## mSaLL150

5Speed said:


> The whole point is to get loud and sound good doing it. I'm not really looking for an SQ woofer, but something that is in the middle. I once owned an L7 solo I know what loud and sloppy sounds like....


Exactly, which is why I made that recommendation. The Adire drivers have massive excursion for high SPL like the Fi drivers, but they also have XBL motors for reduced distortion and shorting rings for reduced inductance, unlike the typical overhung designs of the Fi stuff (which will have increased distortion with more volume...). So essentially a very loud, very clean subwoofer. 

http://www.stereointegrity.com/Files/XBL2TechPaper.pdf

http://www.stereointegrity.com/Files/OldAdireDrivers.pdf

See, the Brahma 15 has more linear throw than any of the Fi stuff...


----------



## Ovalevader

Aaron Clinton said:


> *
> Side note, the Dcon and Fi X are not the same driver, they share a few parts, but very different motor.
> *


Thanks for clarifying, kind of dissapointed really, I was going to pick up an Fi x 15 in hopes that it was a Dcon 15 (hint hint).


----------



## 5Speed

mSaLL150 said:


> Exactly, which is why I made that recommendation. The Adire drivers have massive excursion for high SPL like the Fi drivers, but they also have XBL motors for reduced distortion and shorting rings for reduced inductance, unlike the typical overhung designs of the Fi stuff (which will have increased distortion with more volume...). So essentially a very loud, very clean subwoofer.
> 
> http://www.stereointegrity.com/Files/XBL2TechPaper.pdf
> 
> http://www.stereointegrity.com/Files/OldAdireDrivers.pdf
> 
> See, the Brahma 15 has more linear throw than any of the Fi stuff...


Problem is I'm stick buying used equipment when looking to buy a Brahma. Buying a used subwoofer scares me more then buying a used amplifier. Did you have a link for the one for sale in this forum?


----------



## boarder124

Id buy the used brahma if i was in your position. I had a avalanche 15 in 6cuft tuned to 26Hz a couple of years ago in my 96 lhs and i have never heard another sub sound as good as that one did. If i was going to get another sub anytime soon it would most definitely be an xbl2 woofer.


----------



## 5Speed

boarder124 said:


> Id buy the used brahma if i was in your position. I had a avalanche 15 in 6cuft tuned to 26Hz a couple of years ago in my 96 lhs and i have never heard another sub sound as good as that one did. If i was going to get another sub anytime soon it would most definitely be an xbl2 woofer.


I plotted this subwoofer and I'm impressed, 3 cubic feet tuned 28-30hz seems like all I would need to get a very muscial subwoofer that plays very low.


----------



## T3mpest

5Speed said:


> I plotted this subwoofer and I'm impressed, 3 cubic feet tuned 28-30hz seems like all I would need to get a very muscial subwoofer that plays very low.



I ran my AA avalanche, which is a very similar woofer in 3.5 at 28 and it sounded very good. The only issue with the older XBL^2 car aduio subs is they roll off HARD above 55hz or so. The newer ones like the Tempest X however don't, superb subwoofer. The only thing I have heard that was as nice is my AE AV's, which also are very good.


----------



## mSaLL150

5Speed said:


> Problem is I'm stick buying used equipment when looking to buy a Brahma. Buying a used subwoofer scares me more then buying a used amplifier. Did you have a link for the one for sale in this forum?


If you are worried about buying used, then the Exodus Audio Tempest 15" is a brand new subwoofer that is a very similar design. Should perform wonderfully given your requirements.


----------



## galacticmonkey

Id go with the SSD 18 sealed in around 5.5 cubes. Would sound great. I knew a kid with 8 SSD 18s in 4.5 cubes sealed each. Very musical and real loud.

The Fi SSD/Ascendant Audio Chaos is one of the best bang for the buck subs out there. See my avatar? Those are all my AA Chaos 15s. You can say Im a firm believer in AA/Fi.


----------



## Eastman474

I Actually just ordered four Fi audio x 15's. They should be here by wednesday so i'll let you know what i think.


----------



## 2500hd

So what's the verdict on the Fi.X?


----------



## Eastman474

im definately impressed with the woofers damn loud and sound good for the price


----------



## GSlider

IDK. With the price of the X being the same as the SSD, I'd go with the SSD. 3" voicecoil instead of 2", higher power handling, and available in dvc configurations.


----------



## 5Speed

GSlider said:


> IDK. With the price of the X being the same as the SSD, I'd go with the SSD. 3" voicecoil instead of 2", higher power handling, and available in dvc configurations.


Big price difference between the X and SSD. SSD is a nice beast for Daily Bumping. X is good for someone on a budget.


----------

